# Citizen Radio-Controlled And Perpetual Calendar



## Newbear (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a yen for a pick up and go quartz with radio-controlled time keeping and came across this Citizen model:

http://www.citizen-watch.co.uk/pimages/ ... -large.jpg

Does anyone have experience of it - or (informed) opinions about how it stacks up?

PS I already know it costs more than one yen...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

They are great watches and very reliable. I have a couple of citizens and one is radio controlled its two years old now and I haven't touched the crown in that time.

Shop around though plenty of deals on citizens everywhere, but do get one you won't be disappointed and you will wonder how they make them for that price.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Take a look at the Nighthawk, Its not so dressy but it's radio controlled, in fact it's decidedly" busy" and may not be the look you are seeking, but like da man says, they are fab quality for the money.

Or why not try a minute repeater if you want to dress up EG #BL9000-32A but they come in all flavours. Eco drive and perpetual calendar so it's got the tech on board

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Newbear (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks very much for your encouraging replies. One question, and excuse my ignorance, but what is a minute repeater?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I've got a Skyhawk. It's a great pick-up and go watch;


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Newbear said:


> Thanks very much for your encouraging replies. One question, and excuse my ignorance, but what is a minute repeater?


Repeater watches came about in the era of pocket watches. In the days before electric light, when people would carry a candle to bed, they could not see the time on their watch if they woke up in the middle of the night without lighting the candle again. The first repeater watches appeared in the 17th century, and were only affordable by the very wealthy... (and still the same today!) The first repeaters were 'quarter' striking. A slider on the side of the watch was slid back, which wound a spring that caused a hammer to strike a gong inside the watch. There were two gongs...the lower sounded the hours, the higher the quarters. So half past three in the morning would sound three strikes on the lower, then two strikes on the higher gong. As time passed, the watchmakers tried to make the repeater more accurate, and invented the minute repeater. This still used two gongs, but now the hours were struck on the lower gong, the quarters on both gongs, and the minutes on the higher gong. So for eg. twenty past four would be struck as four strikes on the lower gong, one strike on both, and five strikes on the high gong. Minute repeaters are still made today, but they are exorbitantly expensive. The closest I have ever heard an affordable watch come close to sounding like a mechanical repeater is the Seiko range of 7A32's, who's alarm (albeit an electronically generated sound) is reminiscent of a classic repeater sound.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Newbear said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks very much for your encouraging replies. One question, and excuse my ignorance, but what is a minute repeater?
> ...


I do beg your pardon...that should be 7T32, not 7A32............. :yes:


----------



## Newbear (Jul 26, 2011)

stradacab said:


> Take a look at the Nighthawk, Its not so dressy but it's radio controlled, in fact it's decidedly" busy" and may not be the look you are seeking, but like da man says, they are fab quality for the money.
> 
> Or why not try a minute repeater if you want to dress up EG #BL9000-32A but they come in all flavours. Eco drive and perpetual calendar so it's got the tech on board
> 
> Let us know what you decide!


Well very fascinating about the minute repeater but not something I would want at the moment - though the watches do look very classy. I can see the attraction of the Skyhawks but a bit too techie for me and, as you say, a busy dial.

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll keep looking a bit longer but the Citizen CB0020-50Eis still the favourite.


----------



## Newbear (Jul 26, 2011)

I found quite a few videos of AT watches doing the time and date correction. Fascinating, this one especially so:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjQzQsZJ ... re=related


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

My two.



















I like them busy.


----------



## Newbear (Jul 26, 2011)

If you like busy then you certainly couldn't complain!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

The PC is convenient once programmed. Independent hour-hand adjustment also if you live in a area where DST is observed. The radio control is "icing on the cake"; quartz are so accurate that RC is for those that want even more of the same. JMHO.


----------



## William2 (Jul 6, 2011)

*I am very close to buying what I think is the titanium version of this watch, the **CB0020-50E. I am deeply prejudiced against chunky watches - I like fine watches, with a leather strap, white face, and ideally no date or second hand. But I like the idea of a watch that keeps perfect time, it seems a kind of platonic ideal, and this watch isn't TOO vulgar. And I love the idea of getting out of a plane in Dubai, pointing the hand at Dubai, and seeing the hands move to the correct time!*

*Having observed myself for many years, I predict I will give in and buy the watch in about a fortnight.*


----------



## Newbear (Jul 26, 2011)

William2 said:


> *I am very close to buying what I think is the titanium version of this watch, the **CB0020-50E. I am deeply prejudiced against chunky watches - I like fine watches, with a leather strap, white face, and ideally no date or second hand. But I like the idea of a watch that keeps perfect time, it seems a kind of platonic ideal, and this watch isn't TOO vulgar. And I love the idea of getting out of a plane in Dubai, pointing the hand at Dubai, and seeing the hands move to the correct time!*
> 
> *Having observed myself for many years, I predict I will give in and buy the watch in about a fortnight.*


Exactly.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

William2 said:


> *Having observed myself for many years, I predict I will give in and buy the watch in about a fortnight.*


Might want to "strike while the iron is hot". One of life's disappointments is placing an order and seeing the notice, SOLD OUT.


----------



## Newbear (Jul 26, 2011)

In the end I didn't buy a Citizen, though I still think they are excellent watches.

Instead I got a Casio Edifice EQW-M710DB-1A1ER

I've had it a few weeks and I must say I'm very pleased with its quality, accuracy and reliability. It's become my regular daily wearer.

The time is bang on all the time and the perpetual calendar means I always have the correct date. It gets the time-signal without fail every night. I can also set a second world time when traveling. It also has a stop watch and alarm, which I haven't used yet.

No complaints about the quality of the the case or bracelet either.

The only improvements I would make are:

upgrade the mineral glass to sapphire;

make the manual a bit easier to understand (although it's not that complicate, you just have to concentrate);

improve the adjustablity of the bracelet.

But none of these are big issues and I would highly recommend the watch.


----------

